# Turbo time, engine pulling.....



## Flexia (Aug 11, 2004)

Well a seal finally went one the driver side turbo at 102k miles. I am planing on rebuilding the turbos.








I'm just here to get some info on what is the easiest way to pull the engine. So is it to leave the tranny on and pull it all at once. Or separate the tranny? I already have the front clip off and know its coming out the front. Also is there also a way to save me from recharging the a/c.


----------



## kbonarek (Feb 20, 2009)

*Re: Turbo time, engine pulling..... (Flexia)*

When I did mine, I left the transmission attached to the engine.
The whole composite front section with the rad and a/c condenser should just swing right out of the way, assumingyou have the room in the garage to do that...no need to disconnect the lines.
That's from what I remember 2 years ago...


----------

